# Newbie here



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi folks

Another new guy here. 22 years old and weighing in at 16st which is mostly body fat truth be told! Looking to loose body fat and gain muscle. I've been going to a local weight training gym for the last 3 months, 3 times a week for approx 1 hour sessions. Had a slump last week and let slip a bit but going to whip myself back into gear from now on!. Currently using Sci-Mx Diet Pro meal (2x 250ml a day, one in the morning, one at lunch) as I'm aiming to phase out 'full meals' during weekdays apart from evening meal, but having clean/healthy snacks to go along with my shake. Just thought I'd sign up so I have somewhere to put my progress as I think it will help me with my motivation and determination to stay on track. I'm not massively clued up on all the different brands/excercise/diet plans out there so any help is appreciated.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

hi and welcome plenty of info here for you.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome, fella. Plenty of useful info on here for you.

To start with, I'd lose the idea of phasing out food and just use your shakes for what they are - a supplement to a good diet.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome mate.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks guys. Richard sorry it came out wrong I don't want to phase out food entirely during the day but just have small healthy snacks such as fruit,seeds, oats etc. And have a proper main meal in the evening


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Go to getting start and diet section - that is where you will learn most.

Welcome BTW.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ChunkyMonkey said:


> Thanks guys. Richard sorry it came out wrong I don't want to phase out food entirely during the day but just have small healthy snacks such as fruit,seeds, oats etc. And have a proper main meal in the evening


Flip it, loose the snacks eat proper meals - welcome btw


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As already said, have some controlled meals rather than snacks and shakes


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok thanks guys I'll give that a go


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome mate....I managed to lose 10kg of fat about 2 years ago.

Haven't put any back on.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Good man any decent tips?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

ChunkyMonkey said:


> Good man any decent tips?


Diet, Cardio, Weights, & determination.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Diet, Cardio, Weights, & determination.


Discipline


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Dont forget drugs

Not srs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Dont forget drugs
> 
> Not srs


srs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> srs


Srs

Its only a matter of time


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Srs
> 
> Its only a matter of time


I can vouch for that lol


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

welcome mate, head over to the diet and nutrition secret and read read read that should point u on the right path :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome Mate

consistency is key get everything set and stick to it


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi folks, some good and (potentially) bad news. Not done an update so here goes. Learnt a heck of a lot since introducing myself, worked out my macros and gradually building a 'portfolio' of meals and foods that fit into them. I feel like my nutrition has gained alot of structure and I'm feeling results and seeing growth. Am I still chunky? Yes, but it was never going to be an easy process! But I'm loosing weight but growing in shape so I'm happy. Anyways, a couple years ago I had a nasty appendicectomy where my appendix had ruptured and in addition to having it cut out, part of my bowl was removed and other tissues. Fast forward up 'til about 3 months ago when I'm lying on abench ready to do lying down barbell and felt a twinge around my scar, thought nothing of it. Fast forward again to yesterday, I was finishing up with some Grenade abs and when I stood up got a huge pull in my scar area, and felt a pretty huge, solid lump  and in work it has felt quite strained and uncomfortable. Got an appointment with the doc tomorrow but on reading it seems like an incisional hernia. I've got every body part crossed hoping it's not but I can't see what else it would be. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope it's not too serious mate.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Deppo said:


> Hope it's not too serious mate.


Thanks, I'm not a doctor but I've got one of those horrid gut feelings it is a hernia.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

So it's an incisional hernia, quite large. I've been referred for surgery to have it repaired but not sure when. I can still resume training and work up until then though so that's good  full body workout tonight!


----------



## GoldBond (Apr 2, 2014)

all aboard the gainzz train


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

GoldBond said:


> all aboard the gainzz train


Yeah baby. Also treated myself to a new BSN shaker. I kept neglecting my maximuscle ones so a decent one should be well looked after


----------



## Deppo (Sep 22, 2014)

At least you can still train.


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

welcome bro


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

Yup glad I can still train for the minute. Also had a 'weigh in' after training and lost 10lbs in the last 4 weeks so onwards and upwards


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2014)

Lol. Welcome mate. Faze out your protein dhskes and eat.

Then bring them back in on top of your food.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jul 6, 2014)

dallas said:


> Lol. Welcome mate. Faze out your protein dhskes and eat.
> 
> Then bring them back in on top of your food.


Yeah I'm eating more controlled meals as per my macros and just using protein shake to fill the gaps as I simply don't have time to be eating that much protein physically as working on site my breaks can be very irregular. I'm sticking to my macros and achieving my goal steadily so win win.


----------

